# Mark Jackson Quotes - 2006-07 Edition



## ghoti

This is the archive for all the great quotes Mark is sure to provide this season.

All I ask is that if you contribute, please try your best to get the quote as close to exact as possible.

This will definitely be the most entertaining thread in ALL of BBB.net!


----------



## HB

From tonight's game against the Knicks

"Hey Steph I like your new shoes, but back off of me (Which is followed by Marcus drilling a nice jumper over Steph"

"There is no way Isiah can sit on that bench and tell me he didnt make a mistake by not picking Marcus over Balkman"


----------



## ravor44

I expect this thread to go 100 pages... :biggrin:


----------



## Real

HB said:


> From tonight's game against the Knicks
> 
> "Hey Steph I like your new shoes, but back off of me (Which is followed by Marcus drilling a nice jumper over Steph"
> 
> "There is no way Isiah can sit on that bench and tell me he didnt make a mistake by not picking Marcus over Balkman"


For some reason Mark likes trashing the Knicks.

Maybe it has something to do with the Knicks not buying a table at his induction into the NYC Basketball HOF? Hm......


----------



## MrCharisma

Curry and Krstic get into it on the court.

"I like the acting job by Eddy Curry...but don't smile in the middle of all of that. Charles Oakley is somewhere rolling over in his bed, you can't smile if you're gonna try to be a tough guy!" - Mark

"So you want the complete act?" -- Marv

"I want the tear jerk, Isiah Thomas is looking at Eddy Curry like 'I wouldn't be afraid of you neither' - Mark


----------



## Petey

MrCharisma said:


> Curry and Krstic get into it on the court.
> *
> "I like the acting job by Eddy Curry...but don't smile in the middle of all of that. Charles Oakley is somewhere rolling over in his bed, you can't smile if you're gonna try to be a tough guy!" - Mark*
> 
> "So you want the complete act?" -- Marv
> 
> "I want the tear jerk, Isiah Thomas is looking at Eddy Curry like 'I wouldn't be afraid of you neither' - Mark


Haha, that whole incident was great, Mark and Marv just made it better.

-Petey


----------



## Richard Jefferson

I remember I used to do this last season... Mark Jackson makes the games so much more fun, with Marv or Ian he's solid.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

"I have so much love for Chris Mullen, he became plural. Mullens."

Something like that, it was so random, yet funny at the same time. "Marv Alberts show"


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

this never gets old from Mark
SET SHOT WILLIE LOL

a new quote " Congrats on being Undefeated"


----------



## HB

On Anthony Parker's sister that can dunk

"This makes me feel bad about my sister missy, she cant even make lay-ups"


----------



## D-blockrep2

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> this never gets old from Mark
> SET SHOT WILLIE LOL
> 
> a new quote *" Congrats on being Undefeated"*[*/*QUOTE]
> 
> LOL best was seein VC's reaction


----------



## Richard Jefferson

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> this never gets old from Mark
> SET SHOT WILLIE LOL
> 
> a new quote " Congrats on being Undefeated"


 Best is hearing Marv use the term "standing one hander."


----------



## ghoti

Richard Jefferson said:


> Best is hearing Marv use the term "standing one hander."


He makes a point to get that in after almost every "Set Shot Willy!"


----------



## Aurelino

I don't think Marv, or Ian or Jim have ever worked with someone like Mark Jackson on the commentary team. It brings out their best too. Like last season, Ian had some really funny moments/quotes.


----------



## MrCharisma

Aurelino said:


> I don't think Marv, or Ian or Jim have ever worked with someone like Mark Jackson on the commentary team. It brings out their best too. Like last season, Ian had some really funny moments/quotes.


I liked when Marv said he heard the Italian announcers say "you're better than that" (in Italian)...Mark seemed amused.


----------



## L

My fav line from last year:

You shoot my dog! Ill shoot your cat!


----------



## Richard Jefferson

Jason Collins: Using your legs is overrated.


----------



## ghoti

(Watching RJ hobble off the court.)

"That's my normal walk, Marv. He's hobbling, and that's my normal walk. I go to the grocery store and people say, 'What's wrong?'."


----------



## funkylikemonkey

"Down goes Robinson!"


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"If this was a mystery, I'm going to spoil it for you. The Butler did it!"
~About Caron Butlers big second half


----------



## HB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> "If this was a mystery, I'm going to spoil it for you. The Butler did it!"
> ~About Caron Butlers big second half


I was laughing like crazy after that one


----------



## kdub

"Talk that TRASH, enJOY yourSELF!"

(After Vince's 3 to bring the game to OT against the Wiz)


----------



## Aurelino

kdub said:


> "Talk that TRASH, enJOY yourSELF!"
> 
> (After Vince's 3 to bring the game to OT against the Wiz)


That was quite lyrical!


----------



## Nets0416

2dumb2live said:


> My fav line from last year:
> 
> You shoot my dog! Ill shoot your cat!


lol. I remember that!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mark: "Thats New York, right there. Is he...is he...is he where I come from?"
Ian: "Yes...Brooklyn, Montenegro"
Mark: "They playgrounds of Belgrade!"

~Ian and Mark on "The Krstic Krossover


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"we were playing p-i-g and I nicknamed him Magnum, cause ever time I turned around he had P-I"

~About playing a game of p-i-g with Tim Capstraw


----------



## HB

"Thats a big time NYC playground move from Nenad

He is from the playgrounds of belgrade"


----------



## NYBBallMan

To me they are not only the funniest but he and Marv are the among the most knowledgeable. You can enjoy the game for the commentating alone. You don't mind blowouts. By far the best duo in the game.

Favorite line.
They were playing the Heat And Shaq caught James Posey who was flying and spun him around after the shot. Mark said "Shaq and James are playing ring around the Posey." You could actually feel Marv Alberts "oh no he didn't." Funny guys.


----------



## ghoti

"If I'm on the bus and he falls asleep, I'm pulling out the razor."

- On Brian Skinner's goatee.


----------



## vcfor3

Talking about Lfrank showing nenad how to rebound:

Ian: What did Frank do?

Mark: ROOOOWWWRRRR!!!


i was laughing like crazy!!:biggrin:


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Mark Action Jackson in dancing with the stars in the key matchups with Smith winner of dancing with the stars?
hahahha wow that's funny


----------



## Petey

Haha, I had a good time with Mark Jackson calling Bogut, 'Bogus'.

-Petey


----------



## vcfor3

Mark Jackson is the freaking best! This guy makes Nets worth watching haha! I love his partners reactions- Ian's weird as hell laugh, and Marv's "omg what am i gonna do with this guy look", very fun!


----------



## Aurelino

"A scene out of Gulliver's Travels."

(on the ballboy) "His mom is gonna love us at home."

(On Illyasova) "I will just call him Illy."

Ian after Markota bricks a shot: "Mar_bricka_."

"Hakeem is rollling in bed somewhere."


----------



## NetsNovice

"He led the nation in rebounding" - Mark
"nation? what nation was that" - Ian
"Um I don't know, his living room?" - Mark
(on Frank teaching Krstic how to rebound)


----------



## HB

"Jason Skip 2 My Lou Kidd"


----------



## HB

I actually like the fact that they try and break down the game and plays they run. Very refreshing


----------



## MARCUSWILLIAMSRULES

I never listened to phil collins, i was never in the air.


----------



## JGD

"Come on JKidd, You're better than THAT!!" -Mark Jackson Nets v. Bucks


----------



## Aurelino

NetsNovice said:


> "He led the nation in rebounding" - Mark
> "nation? what nation was that" - Ian
> "Um I don't know, his living room?" - Mark
> (on Frank teaching Krstic how to rebound)


That was funny!


----------



## L

"The Nets have the best ball boys in the league! Look at their hustle! Just look! Incredible! Such hard workers!"


or something along those lines..


----------



## NYBBallMan

I posted this elsewhere in this forum... for the collectors...

How about when Ian asked Mark about Twin idolizing Hakeem and if he, Mark, thought there was any similiarites. Mark said the similiarity was obvious and uttered something about Collin's headband and then corrected himself. "Oh Well, Hakeem wore no headband, sooo there are NO similiarities. And Yes thats my final answer. No need for a life line on that one." 

HAHA


----------



## NetIncome

After the Nachbar dunk over O'Neal:

"Jermaine O'Neal, Welcome to my brand new poster!"


----------



## Aurelino

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=318081


----------



## ghoti

Ian: And there is one of the older ballboys in the league.

Mark: It must be ''take your parents to work night''.

Mark: He's got a beard, everything. I think I saw a wedding ring.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Mark: Illic is enjoying that American Gum!!!
lol


----------



## Brolic

^yeah that was a good one. Krstic was talking to Ilic on the bench in Serbian prob.

Ian Eagle "I have no idea what he's saying"
Mark "He likes that gum!" :laugh:


----------



## ghoti

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> Mark: Illic is enjoying that American Gum!!!
> lol


Ian said that.


----------



## GM3

"Jerry West is somewhere in Memphis rolling over on his couch"

----on Marcus Williams wearing his headband upside down.


----------



## MARCUSWILLIAMSRULES

How can he be a cop when his last name is outlaw???

- Travis Outlaws dad is a cop.


----------



## Real

Mark: I spend 17 years not playing defense..but I get it now!!

Marv: Yes it's good for those intramural games...


----------



## MrCharisma

"...and Jason Collins with the post move" --- Mark Jackson


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Mark:Your Better Than That


----------



## Aurelino

"I didn't know Marcus Williams was from LA until I went to play in the playgrounds here with my son, and there were two guys giving us a hard time in the backcourt. They were Marcus Williams' father and Uncle, Are you kidding me?!"

(not accurate but close)


----------



## ghoti

*Lamar Odom drains a jumper, the power goes out at Staples*


"Lamar Odom - Shooting the lights out!"


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

MARCUSWILLIAMSRULES said:


> How can he be a cop when his last name is outlaw???
> 
> - Travis Outlaws dad is a cop.


lmao i was dying when he said that

"Pau Gasol looking like Abraham Lincoln"


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Don't remember the exact quote and it was a few games back but I thought someone would have posted it by now.

Jason Kidd had just made a driving lefty layup.

something like: "Beyonce said, "To the left, to the left" and Kidd listened and look at the outcome"
(referring to her song, Irreplacable)


----------



## nets515

my favorites have to be these...

"...the marv ALBERT show. only on YESSSSS"

and

"SET-SHOT WILLY!!!"


----------



## kdub

ghoti said:


> *Lamar Odom drains a jumper, the power goes out at Staples*
> 
> 
> "Lamar Odom - Shooting the lights out!"


:clap2:


----------



## GM3

"Thats not a fair fight Ian, thats like you and me getting into a fight."

On the Moore, Nash tiff.


----------



## nets515

(talking about boris diaw's bro, paco diaw.)

ian said this but it really cracked me up. lol

"they couldnt translate my name in high school soo they called me paco"

"mark jackson and paco eagle!"

haha


----------



## lukewarmplay

nets515 said:


> (talking about boris diaw's bro, paco diaw.)
> 
> ian said this but it really cracked me up. lol
> 
> "they couldnt translate my name in high school soo they called me paco"
> 
> "mark jackson and paco eagle!"
> 
> haha



which led to the MALS exchange, but i don't remember really how it went.

ian: i've got a new nickname for you- MALS.
mark: MALS?
ian: medium-sized and likes to shimmy.
mark: ...
ian: you get that?
mark: oh, i got it, paco.


----------



## ghoti

"I think they should stop the game and confetti should come down from the top."

After the Celtics' Ryan Gomes hit a jumper to stop an 18-0 Nets run to start the game.


----------



## Aurelino

"Jason Kidd, what are you doing?" after Kidd was rubbing the powder on his hands onto the desk infront of MJax and Marv, and then when Kidd missed a shot Mark said something like "Kidd can't expect to make that shot what he did in front of us" (or something like that) and Marv said "That's bad."

Also, on Carter being asked to make the inbounds play "You should do what you're good at doing. That's like me being asked to score."


----------



## MosJef73

Mark Jackson On being shown video of him being dunked on by Tom Chambers back in the day:

"Sometimes in life, you're either the pigeon or the statue. and there, I was the statue."

brilliant!!!!:clap2:


----------



## ghoti

Mark: I used to box, so I know that hurts.

Ian: Really? When?

Mark: I used to box oranges down at the local grocery.


- After Jason Collins was KOed by a Stromile Swift elbow


----------



## ghoti

"At what point do you wake up and say "That rubber band looks really good in there.'?'

-On Mike Miller's hair


----------



## nets515

(talking about chucky atkins' hot shooting)

mark-"if i was memphis, im getting a steady diet of atkins"

ian-"oh that's just wrong"

lol


----------



## ghoti

nets515 said:


> (talking about chucky atkins' hot shooting)
> 
> mark-"if i was memphis, im getting a steady diet of atkins"
> 
> ian-"oh that's just wrong"
> 
> lol


Just to be clear, Ian said it was wrong because Mark blatantly stole the line from Ian, who's used it for years.


----------



## kdub

ghoti said:


> Just to be clear, Ian said it was wrong because Mark blatantly stole the line from Ian, who's used it for years.


blasphemy! :biggrin:


----------



## MrCharisma

During the instant replay of the 3-1 fast break lead by Williams to VC for the dunk over Mike Miller

*"Mike Miller by himself...I don't drink, but it's 'Miller Time' says Carter" - Mark Jackson*


----------



## nets515

ghoti said:


> Just to be clear, Ian said it was wrong because Mark blatantly stole the line from Ian, who's used it for years.


yeah...that made it even funnier. lol


----------



## Fray

I don't know the exact quote but it went something like this:

"David Stern looked at the new ball and said YOU'RE BETTER THAN THAT!"

I was cracking up.


----------



## HB

On Marcus's oop to Hassan.

Marcus: "Excuse me guys, I have a date with sportscenter tonight"


----------



## Kidd's Nets

HB said:


> On Marcus's oop to Hassan.
> 
> Marcus: "Excuse me guys, I have a date with sportscenter tonight"


repped because i can't rep mark jackson.


----------



## portmon

Haven't been to the forum in a while (trying to figure out how to stop missing Nets games in high def on my DirecTV DVR) but this one struck me as funny for some reason.

Dead ball, Cliff Robinson has his back turned, ref confers on a call and accidentally bumps into Cliffy, who stumbles and falls.

Mark Action Jackson (in best overtime play-by-play mode): "DOWN goes Robinson!" :clap:


----------



## Kidd's Nets

*camera cuts to sideline*

Mark Jackson: Get Lawrence Frank out of the way! That's Jay-Z and Beyonce! Excuse me!


----------



## Kidd's Nets

something like...

Mark Jackson (on Marv Albert's appearance on David Letterman): ... and you had a double segment. A double segment on the David Letterman show! C'mon, David Letterman, you're better than that!


----------



## Aurelino

Jackson is in top form again. Countless hilarious quotes in the past 3-4 games. 

" I don't want to see Santa break-dancing. It's embarrassing"

(On Scott Pollard) "Trying to be like Robert Deniro in Taxi Driver? C'mon you're better than that!"

"Wonderful job by Michelle (Beadle). She deserves a raise."

"Basketball after dark. I feel at home" (or something like that).


----------



## RHUBB54321

I love this thread, I can't wait for the Nets to start playing again, so we can get some more quotes!!!


----------



## Kidd's Nets

RHUBB54321 said:


> I love this thread, I can't wait for the Nets to start playing again, so we can get some more quotes!!!


i know! does anybody have a schedule that says when m-jax is calling the games and when he's not? he's part of the reason i watch the games the nets play against boring teams


----------



## RHUBB54321

MJACK had to had some good quotes last night. I was at the game, I should have tivoed it, o well. Does anyone know what he said when kidd hit that crazy shot?


----------



## Speedyg

Mark wasn't commentating for last night's game. For anyone who watched the Lakers/Heat game during Christmas day, Mark had another classic quote:

After Vujacic shot his third consecutive miss from downtown,

Mark: He might want to check his jersey and make sure it doesn't have a '24' on it.


----------



## solidsnake33

commenting on a J. Kidd missed layup on a fast break,from the raptors game Jan. 9, 07:

"Jason Kidd misses the *wide open *layup *in traffic*...":thinking2:

correct me if i'm wrong but isn't that an oxymoron? lol


----------



## HB

"I am not new to this I am true to this"


----------



## Aurelino

They had a "you're better than that" segment!


----------



## BDB

Mark's crazy said Sam Mitchell's the best dressed coach 
Marv Albert says "wait better than Pat Riley?" 
Mark "happy new year and welcome to 2007!' 
"all due respect to Pat but he's not coaching now"
Marv "well he's still the coach the interim blah blah blah" 
:rofl2: :lol: :clap: :clap2: 

those 2 together is a treat even the post game lady had to try 
comparing their matching ties.:biggrin:


----------



## nets515

post game interview with carter: 

marc jackson: "in toronto, i am well aware of how you enjoy camera time. did you really hurt your eye and were you aware f the fact that the camera was on you?"

vince carter: "i just wanna come talk to you"

haha


----------



## HB

"I majored in Astronomy, I just took up space" lol


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Mark, where do you get your catchphrases from? Like were do you get:" you could do better than that" or something like that. Mark said "Come on Lisa, you're better than that. Are you kidding me! I wouldn't go anywhere near that phrase." 

-me being proudly insulted by the great mark jackson 1/15/07


----------



## Aurelino

HB said:


> "I majored in Astronomy, I just took up space" lol


That was classic!


----------



## Balla 15

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> Mark, where do you get your catchphrases from? Like were do you get:" you could do better than that" or something like that. Mark said "Come on Lisa, you're better than that. Are you kidding me! I wouldn't go anywhere near that phrase."
> 
> -me being proudly insulted by the great mark jackson 1/15/07


That was you that emailed that to him? C'mon Lisa, you're better than that!


----------



## storminnorman20

1/17 Game at Charlotte

Quote on L Frank's suit: "That is Regis Philbin like, that is gettin it done."

I was laughing out loud

:lol:


----------



## nets515

after eddy curry's air ball

"i thought jason's (collins) brother played for utah!" 

hahaha


----------



## BDB

Eddie Curry put up an airball freethrow and Collins was yucking it up pointing to Mark.
"he can breath easy cause he's not on the hot seat"


----------



## Kidd's Nets

i like how he called jay-z 
"sean 'jay-z' combs" and said he couldn't sleep that night.


----------



## BDB

"I wish I was Mikki Moore's agent."


----------



## BDB

"Bill Cartwright looks like he's enjoying that bubble gum! He should be in the dugout somewhere!"


----------



## ghoti

"Remember that old song? How do you like it, how do you like it, how do you like it, Moore, Moore, Moore!"


----------



## tr_west

Ian: Kevin Martin went to the small Western Carolina University, mark you know the nickname for WCU right?

Mark: uuhhhhh....

Ian: The Catamounts

Mark: The Catamounts?

(long pause)
Mark: Western Carolina you are better than that.


----------



## Aurelino

Whenever they talk about a player, Mark almost always says "A former teammate of mine", so Ian joked about it last night saying "Brad Miller, a former teammate of Mark Jackson", and Jackson says "NOT!".


----------



## bknets

Your're Better Than That!


----------



## ghoti

Marv: You are a student of fake hustle.

Mark: I graduated in it!


----------



## ghoti

OT --

Ian: Bo Outlaw was trying out for the swim team when the basketball coach saw him and recruited him. 

Jim: Well, he's got the goggles.

Ian: He could have been the next Ian Thorpe.

Jim: Is that *I*an Thorpe?

Ian: No, he's not in the fraternity. It's me and Ian Ziering from Beverly Hills 90210.


----------



## BDB

to Ian Eagle:
you're my dog's favorite announcer I have 3 of them

ouch for Ian felt bad for him


----------



## ghoti

Ian: And there it is - Marvin Gaye Williams. Named after the legendary soul singer.

Mark: I heard it through the grapevine that that was his name.


----------



## #1_Josh_Boone_Fan

One that I liked was from the Magic game awhile back.


And Boone gives a EL DUNKO ON EL DARKO


----------



## AirJersey15

> One that I liked was from the Magic game awhile back.
> 
> 
> And Boone gives a EL DUNKO ON EL DARKO


BOONE, BOONE, BOONE!!! :chill:


----------



## Kidd's Nets

(regarding chuck hayes' major hitch on his free throws and being sent to the line for the 3rd time)
misses the first
misses the second
lane violation on chuck hayes
Mark Jackson: "Get me out of here, Mr. Referee"


----------



## BDB

Set Shot Willy is back!! I've been waiting Oh 60 games to say that.


----------



## Aurelino

"Seing how the Hornets are giving the ball to Desmond Mason on every possession, they must really like Kevin Durant."


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Maybe said already-


It was free throw time, and quiet for like 10 seconds, all of the sudden the camera cuts to an ultra zoomed in shot of some rotation player with one of thoose rip hamilton masks. And he jsut goes "wow! You kidding me?"

He had such a good delivery w/ it.


----------



## ghoti

On LeBron bithing his nails--

"He can't have any nails left, Marv. He oughta be playing for the Clippers"


----------



## Immortal Technique

In the beggining of th game thy wre comparing Gasol to Lincoln. Thn Gasol misses a shot and Mark was lik "Comon Lincoln your better than that." Or somthing like that it was really funny.


----------



## ghoti

nets515 said:


> after eddy curry's air ball
> 
> "i thought jason's (collins) brother played for utah!"
> 
> hahaha


Hahaha!!

This thread is great. I hope he comes back.


----------



## HB

I didnt know Escalade from And 1 is Mark Jackson's brother


----------

